# Burley



## Ferret (Oct 31, 2006)

Anyone out their got a good 'burley' recipe and thoughts on delivering it to the fish? 

John


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

(1) Recipe: Do not take any seasick tablets and eat lots of sardines and bread before going fishing.

(2) Delivery: Keep eyes on horizon until ready to deliver. Then wear glasses and read fishing legal length booklet. After that, it is simply out and away as far as possible.

------------------------------------------------------

I am keen on trying some (sensible) burleying and been wondering if those bought mixes are useful. I have also wondered about water movement washing away the burley as the creeks usually have rip roaring currents. Maybe a good spot may be around the rocky cliffs on the islands I have been exploring.


----------



## Ferret (Oct 31, 2006)

troppo said:


> (1) Recipe: Do not take any seasick tablets and eat lots of sardines and bread before going fishing.
> 
> (2) Delivery: Keep eyes on horizon until ready to deliver. Then wear glasses and read fishing legal length booklet. After that, it is simply out and away as far as possible.
> 
> ...


Hi Troppo

Sorry, your recipe won't work in the Brunswick River  Not enough up and down, and side to side going on.

John


----------



## Heno (Jul 3, 2006)

G'day ferret. I use a 20m length of 4mm rope on a handline spool with a styrofoam ball float tied on about 1m above a 50cm long piece of 40mm pvc pipe with a screw cap on each end. Just give it jiggle from time to time to release the contents. The burley itself is whatever is found in the freezer with some tuna oil added.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Mate I mince fish scraps and offal and freeze it in a suitable sized container. The frozen block is then dropped into a keeper net or orange bag ect dependent on sea conditions and current and allowed to diffuse in the current as it defrosts. I attach my mince bag to a rod set so the drag will slip rather than me get tipped out of the yak if a shark decides to grab it.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Scott said:


> I attach my mince bag to a rod set so the drag will slip rather than me get tipped out of the yak if a shark decides to grab it.


Ya spoilsport. :shock: 8)


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

Ive never intentionally burleyed in my life.... 8)


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Troppo, you idiot, i nearly wet my pants reading your post , you are a very funny man :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2006)

I use the minced fish scraps and prawn shells chook pellets half pillies etc but I also use the Berkely packaged burley. I ususally throw tiny handfuls over every few minutes, I like the Berkley because of its ease of use limited stink and the fact it seems to work particularly on bream, gar and squire.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Puncture a tin of cheap fish cat food in many places with a screw driver, and tie with a long length of line to your yak, then jiggle every so often, if the man in the grey flannel suit arrives he'll take the lot and snap the line

Can also tie the can to a river bank and fish towards that area


----------



## JB (Jul 5, 2006)

here in NZ berley is used alot with the technique slightly adpted for the yak (mainly due to Mr Bitey)

Lately I've been using salmon feeding pellets - they feed the salmon these in the fish farms. They are extremely oily when they are in the water (in the weekend I could see a slick on the surface beyond where I could see.

Some tips:
- don't attach your berley bag to your anchor rope. We have had incidents in NZ (lucky not on a yak) where sharks take the berley bag and also get the anchor line caught in there mouths - I'll leave the rest to your imagination
- don't tie it on to your yak with anything of any strenght, some 30lb mono should do
- if possible use and independent system.
- if possible don't use a fish blood mixture
- not ever is any location where sharks are known
- if you are berleying make sure your bait goings into the berley trail as if its not you are encouraging the fish away from your bait. :roll: 
- larger fish generally sit back in the berley trail and let the smaller (read dumber) fish in first. Often the bigger snapper are take from the "out the back" baits

The independent system I use is 
- 1 x plastic 2 litre milk bottle filled with sand
- then rope attached with dropped 2 - 3 metres from bottle. attach berley bag here with 80lb mono
- then drop to bottom and tighten up in location, then attached the second 2 litre (empty) as a float on the surface.
- then anchor slightly upcurrent and to one side. Cast into berley stream and let bait float down berley current before nailing the big one

I often add to the trail with a hand full of pre soaked berley pellets mushed up into golf ball size then hurled out into the trail (they breakup on hitting the water).

interested to see what others use for berleying techniques

regards


----------

